# Chopping my sim card to make a nano, it it too old?



## Tommygunn (Oct 28, 2018)

Just wanted to check, with anyone in the know, whether I am safe to go ahead and chop my sim card and make it into a nano sim? My concern is, that since it is more than ten years old then the chip and/or internal connecting wires might be more exposed towards the edges.

My sim, below.

Tom.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 28, 2018)

The problem is that looks different than SIM cards today. Though technically it should still work, only the golden bit is important.







See how it's more square ?


----------



## tvamos (Oct 28, 2018)

It is easier to ask your provider for nano sim as you now have newer phone and sim is incompatible, they will give you a replacement.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 28, 2018)

There is no wires inside the sim, even they're very old. Buy an nano SIM they cut that SIM card. If you doubt, copy all contacts to the phone memory, call your provider request the new SIM with same number. If they might.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 28, 2018)

actually its fine to cut it to nano
just make sure you don't break it and using better sim cutter
but the best way is change your sim card to nano from your provider


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 28, 2018)

You cannot cut your old standard sim to be nano sim, the metal contact itself is bigger than a nano simcard already, if the metal contact is smaller it might be possible but not recommended.  Standard to micro sim is possible but not nano. My dad ask me to cut his old standard sim card to nano for his new phone, that is where I realized it is too big. It is best to changed to a new nano sim with your phone provider. If that is too expensive suggest using simcard extenders like the one below with a phone case. You can use you old card without having to cut it or change it. You can get it for a dollar at aliexpress here.








Like this.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 28, 2018)

If you're willing to risk it, just prepare a back up and try to cut it. Worst case scenario, it could get damaged and you ask your network provider for a nano sim with the same number. You got the backup anyway.


----------



## therealmeep (Oct 28, 2018)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> You cannot cut your old standard sim to be nano sim, the metal contact itself is bigger than a nano simcard already, if the metal contact is smaller it might be possible but not recommended.  Standard to micro sim is possible but not nano. My dad ask me to cut his old standard sim card to nano for his new phone, that is where I realized it is too big. It is best to changed to a new nano sim with your phone provider. If that is too expensive suggest using simcard extenders like the one below with a phone case. You can use you old card without having to cut it or change it. You can get it for a dollar at aliexpress here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is absolutely possible to cut a sim down to nano, they have plenty of tools out there to do it. That said I would back up anything valuble on your sim such as contacts and possibly call logs/texts then try it. It is definitely safer and easier to ask your carrier for a replacement.


----------



## Supercrit (Oct 28, 2018)

It is also possible that even after cutting it will not fit, because Nano sim cards are slightly thinner.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 28, 2018)

I’ve done it numerous times back when nano sims first launched and I’ve never had any issues 

Plus I used scissors vs a actual sim cutter 

As long as you’re carful it’s pretty straightforward


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Tommygunn said:


> Just wanted to check, with anyone in the know, whether I am safe to go ahead and chop my sim card and make it into a nano sim?



This is the right answer:


MIRTAZAPINE said:


> You cannot cut your old standard sim to be nano sim, the metal contact itself is bigger than a nano simcard already,


----------



## krykry (Oct 28, 2018)

The oldest sim cards are too big to even insert into the mini sim slots, not to mention nano sim slots. I have one here in my home, I cut it down to the limit, but still couldn't insert it inside my Huawei P10. And I used nail file to precisely grind it down as much as possible, too.

So if you got the oldest type of sim, you won't be able to cut it down enough to even physically fit mini sim slot.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 28, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is the right answer:


Not true at all

I’ve done it numerous times


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not true at all
> 
> I’ve done it numerous times



If so, you're the right person to help @Tommygunn


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 29, 2018)

While the SIM shown can be physically cut to nano size, the problem is that you will need to cut part of the actual contacts off to make it fit. And if you bugger that up, good bye SIM.

Apart from that, nano SIMs are 0.67mm thick while older SIMs (micro etc.) are 0.76mm thick. So even if you cut your old SIM to nano size, it still might not fit in your phone.

The safest, and probably sanest, option is to visit your cellular provider's local store and ask them for assistance. They should be able to copy the contents of your current SIM to a new nano one *but if they do this, ensure they do not keep the old SIM*! That way you just need to pay for the cost of the new nano SIM, and maybe the store's time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 29, 2018)

What model phone is it for ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Just get a sim/mini sim to nano sim encoder


----------



## Mats (Oct 29, 2018)

Paying for a SIM card? I guess it depends on country.. but yeah, if you go to a store then they'll probably charge you for that.
Just contact your carrier and tell them that you need a nano and hopefully they'll send it to you for free.

The issue here isn't what you can do with the card physically. I tried to do the same a long time ago, just to find out that my new phone works best with a (relatively) new SIM card.
Newer cards can have a slightly different functionality that might affect battery usage for instance. It's a common suggestion I've seen when people have complaints regarding a new phone that's using way to much battery.


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 29, 2018)

Mats said:


> The issue here isn't what you can do with the card physically. I tried to do the same a long time ago, just to find out that my new phone works best with a (relatively) new SIM card.
> Newer cards can have a slightly different functionality that might affect battery usage for instance. It's a common suggestion I've seen when people have complaints regarding a new phone that's using way to much battery.



This is also a valid point. The card OP shows seems to omit the C4 and C8 contacts for USB/AUX, which is likely to be an issue in every phone you can get today.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’ve done it numerous times back when nano sims first launched and I’ve never had any issues
> 
> Plus I used scissors vs a actual sim cutter
> 
> As long as you’re carful it’s pretty straightforward



I had done it once but sadly, I wasn't the right person for the job.  I watched someone else do it for me, and it worked fine too.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Bigger contact points are fine, yeah you gonna cut it little bit but no probs
If not work then you ask your provider for replacement coz your sim card is dead, simple like that


----------

